# DWG-Datei mit Schraffur importieren nach CorelDraw 12



## cadservice (16. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine AutoCAD 2000 Datei mit Solid-Schraffur in CorelDraw 12 so importieren, dass auch die Schraffur als Füllung in CorelDraw vorhanden ist.
Was muß ich da tun?


----------

